#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-07
<dholbach> good morning
<Tuhin> Hello :)
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, Tuhin!
<paul_mybb> Hallo
<Sarger001> Hey :D
<Sarger001> This is my first time watching one of these BTW
<Tuhin> Chat is live xD
<UbuPhillup> JoseeAntonioR: hi
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, chat is live!
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, UbuPhillup :)
<Felowen> Does the video change over automatically?
<JoseeAntonioR> Felowen: nope, you need to update the page now
<JoseeAntonioR> you guys can update the page now, but don't click the play button until I tell you to so you don't have to reload agian
<Tuhin> Guys I updated my 12.10 to 13.04, its perfectly working on aside with windows 8!! I don't get it, why don't they fix WUBI for 13.04
<Felowen> thank you. Got it
<Sarger001> Right, reloaded.
<JoseeAntonioR> don't click play yet!
<Sarger001> The guys over at canonical are probably going to see lots of contributions after this xD
<UbuPhillup> Sarger001: höhö yea
<JoseeAntonioR> Reload now to see the stream!
<Sarger001> So we can click play now?
<JoseeAntonioR> yes you can click the play button now :)
<Sarger001> Yay
<JoseeAntonioR> can you hear us ok?
<[havoc]> yes
<UbuPhillup> JoseeAntonioR: yes
<PaulW2U> Yes
<Sarger001> WOAH i'm wearing headphones
<UbuPhillup> yes
<Irish_> We can here both of you fine
<Felowen> Can hear you fine
<Sarger001> I can hear you, definately.
<Sarger001> Yeah, both of you.
<Felowen> I can hear both of you very well
<pop> hey guys
<UbuPhillup> hey pop
<Reflectoman> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, Reflectoman
<kira7006> hey hey
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, kira7006 :)
<JoseeAntonioR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<kira7006> but if we want to contribute directly in coding ...
<kira7006> or for my case in cloud expertise
<JoseeAntonioR> kira7006: this is about the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, you can check the Ubuntu OpenWeek in a couple weeks for that :)
<JoseeAntonioR> https://docs.google.com/document/edit?id=18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk
<Sarger001> What sort of news are you looking for?
<kira7006> thx Josee :D
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries, kira7006 :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Sarger001: all kind of news related to Ubuntu, for sure!
<Irish_> I have promotional skills how could I help?
<JoseeAntonioR> Irish_: I'll ask that on a sec
<Irish_> Thanks :-)
<Sarger001> ye
<JoseeAntonioR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/StyleGuidelines
<Irish_> Thank you :)
<JoseeAntonioR> #ubuntu-news
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello!
<JoseeAntonioR> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news-team
<foxus> if im interested in some kind of ubuntu "plug-ins" like lets say, gnome shell how can i contribute?
<JoseeAntonioR> foxus: you'll be able to find that during the Ubuntu OpenWeek :)
<foxus> jmm, i saw about this conference on facebook, open week is anounced like this one?
<Felowen> thanks for the info both of you
<Sarger001> :D
<PaulW2U> thanks both
<foxus> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> foxus: already answered on-air :)
<akgraner> Thanks y'all - give me about 30 minutes and I'll be working on the the google doc - fill free to jump into #ubuntu-news to ask questions
<JoseeAntonioR> wow, it's been great. really missed being on-air!
<ahmednsry> this ahmed nsry from ubuntu sudan team
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-08
<dholbach> good morning
<icoop> No Jono Bacon Q&A today?
<UbuPhillup> icoop: i wait too
<_andres_> Hi. I'm trying to locate the juju sesion, but I can not found it in the youtube channel.
<_andres_> Can somebody point me to the video. Thank you
<_andres_> Until yesterday, the juju sesion was published in this page
<netcurli> do you mean this video? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h5hgfnZcBQ
<_andres_> that one, thanks a lot, I couldn't find it.
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-09
<blubb> shouldn't be the next hangout right now?
<UbuPhillup> blubb: hmm no witch hangout http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/ ?
<blubb> Ubuntu Development Hangout?
<blubb> maybe I'm getting something wrong with the timezones
<UbuPhillup> blubb: in witch timezone you live?
<blubb> Berlin/Rome/Amsterdam
<UbuPhillup> blubb: okey me too
<UbuPhillup> blubb: can you speak german?
<blubb> jep
<UbuPhillup> okey im Kalender steht doch 9:00 Uhr und der ist schon in der richtigen Zeitzone
<blubb> ach, der passt sich automatisch an
<UbuPhillup> blubb: ja
<blubb> Aber dann müsste das ja heute früh gewesen sein, wo ist dann die aufzeichnung?
<UbuPhillup> blubb: aber es fallen auch mal hangouts aus
<UbuPhillup> gestern war auch keiner
<blubb> kk
<blubb> Danke für die Info :)
<UbuPhillup> blubb: ich glaube der passt sie doch nicht ganz an
<UbuPhillup> musst +1 rechnen
<UbuPhillup> drunter steht: Terminanzeige in der Zeitzone: GMT (keine Sommerzeit)
<UbuPhillup> also unsere Uhrzeit ohne Sommerzeit
<blubb> Stimmt, lesen hilft :x
<UbuPhillup> blubb: habe ich ja auch erst nicht getan
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<popey> ~/89
<popey> bah
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-10
<Toywarrior> Want to intall wine!!!
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-06
<dholbach> good morning
<triolenzunge> no q'n'a today?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-08
<naif> hello
<naif> can I ask you ?
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-10
<MedSad>  rechercher dans toute l'arborescence les fichiers: texte, image, son et vidéo , et déplacé dans votre répertoire principale le plus petit fichier ( resp. le plus grand ) texte, image, vidéo et son exactement dans le répertoire " rép-fic-nom1 nom 2 " et il faut placer ces fichier dans toutes les périphériques ...   peut tu m'aider svp
<MedSad> anyone want to help me :/
<amy>  rechercher dans toute l'arborescence les fichiers: texte, image, son et vidéo , et déplacé dans votre répertoire principale le plus petit fichier ( resp. le plus grand ) texte, image, vidéo et son exactement dans le répertoire " rép-fic-nom1 nom 2 " et il faut placer ces fichier dans toutes les périphériques ...   peut tu m'aider svp
<amy>  rechercher dans toute l'arborescence les fichiers: texte, image, son et vidéo , et déplacé dans votre répertoire principale le plus petit fichier ( resp. le plus grand ) texte, image, vidéo et son exactement dans le répertoire " rép-fic-nom1 nom 2 " et il faut placer ces fichier dans toutes les périphériques ...   peut tu m'aider svp
<LedM> hello, how to edit the mtab and fstab of ubuntu live, to turn the /dev/usb-disk in exec state? the last ubuntu it comes with "showexec" and not able to edit
<LedM> on where exactly are the rules of mounting usb disk?
<LedM> i istalled live ubuntu, i learned how to be root, and if none of you wants to say on where i have to edit the mounting usb rules, i will install my portable subsystem on the live root and it will run normally without a second pendrive! what you thinx? (G)
<LedM> Some other question, the "file.deskop" , (DESKTO ENTRY), what changed and how to redo a new version of DESKTOP ENTRIES to run bash scripts?
<LedM> Some sick linux adm has turned of the exec usb disk, okey, i will run on my live root! (G)
 * LedM //////Soon! my Usb live pendrive with all that i wanted will be REAL! (G)\\\\\\
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-11
<LedM> on where do i nedd edit to replace "showexec" to "exec" in ubuntu?
<LedM> this is ubuntu or fake-alien-windows?? :-D
<LedM> your battle with this noexec are lost! instead run my portable apps in other pendrive, i simply su cp -r /Myfiles to media like installing all! sonz! :-D
<LedM> you Loose! writting trash  noexec! i have 4 years on my pocket trying to brake this lie, suddenly i've found! :-D
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-05-04
<justCarakas> QUESTION: what is your favourite click app ?
<justCarakas> woops wrong channel
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-05-10
<Absurd-suggestio> Hi guys.
<Absurd-sugestion> Are we ready to go !?!
<Absurd-sugestion> kgunn, Hi kevin. :)
<kgunn> hi
<Absurd-sugestion> Any good subreddits out there ?
 * Absurd-sugestion takes his coat off. 'cos it's hot.
<Absurd-sugestion> QUESTION: Why is there nothing on the calendar (like at all !) http://is.gd/OWD4uc
<dpm> hi Absurd-sugestion, we've decided to postpone it to next week, in which we'll be live from Austin all physically in the same place :)
<Absurd-sugestion> dpm, Why is there nothing about this said about before the event ? - At least put 'postponed' on the calendar !
<Absurd-sugestion> It seems Canonical do the absolute minimum to keep the community informed.
<dpm> Absurd-sugestion, sorry, we'll make sure we update the calendar next time
<Absurd-sugestion> ok, thank-you.
<Absurd-sugestion> I'm sure it shall happen again !
<Absurd-sugestion> I have to travel 15 miles to get to the computer for these, by the way !
<dpm> Absurd-sugestion, I'm sorry to hear that, and I apologise. Yet I respectfully disagree that an oversight in updating the calendar represents Canonical not informing the community
<dragon77> hi
<dpm> We ran 3 live Q&As last week and 45 hours of sessions as part of UOS
<dragon77> ok
<dragon77> So, no Q&A today? Sorry if I am a bother :(
<dragon77> p.s. unfortunately I missed UOS.
<dpm> hi dragon77, no worries, my fault for not updating the calendar: we're postponing this week's Q&A and we'll run it next week when we'll all be physically at the same place
<dragon77> No problem. Yeah, I was wondering what was up with the calendar.
<dragon77> Bye and have fun!
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-05-10
<Chatter29> hey guys
<Chatter29> allah is doing
<Chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<Chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<pavlushka> !ops | Chatter29
<Unit193> Chatter29: Are you making a fuss in here again?
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-05-12
<ahoneybun> should I have a link?
<CoderEurope> Heya aaron : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHZAH8SZD4E
<CoderEurope> ahoneybun, Fifteen minutes to-go #ReadyLikeATeddy
<elopio> hello CoderEurope
 * acheronuk lurks
<CoderEurope> hiyas elopio o/
<ahoneybun> not sure about the teddy thing lol
<CoderEurope> elopio,  Hows the rocketchat these days goin' ?
<elopio> smooth
<CoderEurope> cool beans duder
 * ahoneybun kicks acheronuk
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: clivejo
<ahoneybun> questions for you to answer if you can
<ahoneybun> no need to be on video if you don't want to be
<CoderEurope> ahoneybun, Which media player used in kubuntu 17.10 ?
<ahoneybun> CoderEurope: for video: dragon player, audio: amarok
<ahoneybun> atm
<CoderEurope> ahoneybun, are you accepting questions for the Q&A now ?
<ahoneybun> sure I'll try to answer the best I can
<ahoneybun> I'm 25% following dev tbh
<ahoneybun> most docs and community stuff
<clivejo> will you be wearing monkey hat?
<acheronuk> lol
<ahoneybun> atm my GNU hat
<ahoneybun> lol
<CoderEurope> +1
<CoderEurope> QUESTION for the show: I know amarok is the default but would you consider a lightweight QT player like Juk instead - as this is better on sys. resources ?
<CoderEurope> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/juk-lightweight-qt-music-player-for-kde
<CoderEurope> elopio, see you +1
<clivejo> CoderEurope: we are currently looking at other players, babe-qt is one we are looking at as well
 * ahoneybun looks at CoderEurope
<acheronuk> CoderEurope: 'like', maybe. juk has yet to be ported to Qt5/KF5 AFAIR
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O99Ar_otbMo
<CoderEurope> QUESTION Could ahoneybun give us an update on what he has been implementing with Kubuntu for of ubiquity, thank-you ?
<clivejo> Unity theme too
<acheronuk> think dolphin showing snaps loop device links is either a bug somewhere already being looked at, or a phabricator task or similar
<acheronuk> known issue anyway
<kristijanz> Is Kubuntu looking into ubuntu (unity8) core apps since they are developed with qt also?
<acheronuk> elisa https://mgallienkde.wordpress.com/2017/04/04/introduction-and-elisa-music-player/
<acheronuk> is also being looked at, but is new and a WIP
<CoderEurope> a Kontest for artwork : thats cool :D
<acheronuk> http://kubuntu.org/news/17-10-wallpaper-contest-call-for-artists/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: amarokuk?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Shall Artful Kubuntu have a "known issues" wiki page like Simontq does for Lubuntu for people/users to work with ? (just a suggestion).
<acheronuk> CoderEurope: that is an idea worth looking at. for example we have large packagesets/groups, which in the development release can migrate nicely all together, but can sometimes not. so status on things like that could be useful
<acheronuk> Neon is a development tool for KDE. to build their latest packages on a ubuntu base
<clivejo> rolling with KDE releases
<elopio> any questions we missed?
<elopio> we are close to finishing. Ask before we go :)
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Which version of kde shall ship with Artful Aardvark Kubuntu  ?
<ahoneybun> http://kubuntu.org/podcast
<clivejo> as much as we can get packaged and tested before freeze!
<acheronuk> CoderEurope: for the plasma desktop, most likely 5.10.5
<acheronuk> plasma 5.11 release date may be too late into freezes
<kristijanz> QUESTION: Is Kubuntu looking into taking over some of the ex Unity8 Ubuntu Core Apps since some of them like music app are really good and are also developed with Qt.
<clivejo> doubt it!
<clivejo> KDE sofware is huge
<acheronuk> we are 'K' centric
<acheronuk> mostly
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Just a suggestion but could Kubuntu team ( ahoneybun etc) have giphy.com page to share gifs  about Kubuntu .
<clivejo> but we welcome anyone who wants to help
<CoderEurope> https://giphy.com/search/kubuntu
<clivejo> whats that?
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu Manual github page
<acheronuk> we have ~400 package already so adopting things from other projects is maybe unlikely
<ahoneybun> yeaaa
<ahoneybun> lol
<clivejo> kristijanz: do you mean packaged or actual development?
<ahoneybun> thanks acheronuk and clivejo
<CoderEurope> thanks guys - just ended video.
 * clivejo ignores ahoneybun cause he didn't wear monkey hat
<elopio> thanks to all of you!
<kristijanz> clivejo: I mean the actual development, idk if there is anyone even working on it atm
<clivejo> kristijanz: I think that would be a no then, as the team is hugely stretched just keeping up with KDE software
<acheronuk> kristijanz: no-one from us (kubuntu).
<kristijanz> Ah, that's reasonable. Still, too bad all that work went is going to waste :/
<clivejo> kristijanz: yes, deffo a shame
<acheronuk> if there is good stuff in there, I imagine it will get 'borrowed' or adopted somewhere
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: well done. difficult when it's just you
<acheronuk> and if you crash plasma beta!
 * clivejo gives acheronuk a dirty look
<clivejo> is that your doing?!?
<acheronuk> clivejo: I imagine fault can be traced back to me, somehow, whatever version :P
<clivejo> this is very true
<clivejo> Don't get to be number 7 on the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors for not breaking stuff!
<acheronuk> I've gone down???
<clivejo> yeah :P
<clivejo> santa is catching you up
<acheronuk> that karma thing is just silly anyway
<clivejo> LOL
<acheronuk> we have huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge packagesets, so any kubuntu -dev who stages a lot of our uploads is going to climb that chart
<acheronuk> volume != quality
<acheronuk> though it is quality with us, I hasten to add
<clivejo> anyways, back to work you :P
<acheronuk> oi!
<ahoneybun> thanks for the backup acheronuk and clivejo
<karam> sudo
<karam> sudo apt-get update
<karam> git clone https://github.com/AleppoTeam/Aleppo
